# Mud Muckers - Labor Day weekend



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Really wanting to get a group together and give this place a shot. I think I can get a group of 4-5 local all with brutes on 29.5s or above. Would anyone else be interested in joining in that weekend? I know I have seen lots of people be interested in this place from here so lets see if we can get a decent group of MIMB members there!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It's an awesome place to ride that's for sure. I'm new to this forum but I'm down to meet up at MM. I'll probably have a group of 4 or 5 with me.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I gotta work that weekend but i'll see if i can get it off and go


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i want to check this place out so bad if i do decide i will have about 6-7 with me if not a couple more


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

MM is great I go every time they are open! If you have not been you really need to try it out.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

I should be there with a few bikes been wanting to go for awhile now.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be trying to organize a group of 5-6 locals (if we can all get on the same page). Mudmuckers is amazing...


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

i will be there with our group of 6 to 10


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

how come it seems like every pic or vid i see of this place it is all hondas.....we are thinking bout this one but maybe i should leave the brute home and take the lil 300 to fit in lol


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing bout all the little bikes. Hopefully we can get a group of brutes to show out with 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot i will show out with the 300 lol.....my 300 is on 27's and will hang with the big boys but my stereo is on the brute and i have to have my motivational music playing when attemping certain holes lol......how long of a drive is it for yall if we get enough people im def down to do this have a lil east coast mimb ride.......im 3.5 hrs away but if there is enough on here going for sure i can make arrangements


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Bout the same drive for me. Im just above the FL/GA line. Think I can get about 4-5 local guys to go 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i want to check this place out so bad if i do decide i will have about 6-7 with me if not a couple more


Brandon can get more than 7 people, but Brandon can't count past 7.. LOL

I have been there, its a great place to ride, but is has to be WET to be enjoyable. If you ride past dark, you can get lost very easy out there.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol well I think we will be at river ranch now so.....def don't want to hit ryc up I do that everytime......I need change


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm down to try it out, trying to decide where to ride for labor day weekend with my crew....looking towards trying somethign diff


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Who is going? If you see an OD green and a team green on 30" Silverbacks that's us.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

We'll be camping Friday and Saturday. Hopefully by then I'll have my OL2s on my grizzly.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

So far I have 9 bikes coming out, Hopefully it stays wet out there.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,
Its been a while since i have posted. Well its looks like me and popokawidave will be making the drive up for this event. This is going to be a fun one.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Tell Dave to lock his brute up the crew won't be there to back yall up lol and just leave the Honda at home it needs a rest from the parks lol......

the wetter the better


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

That's cold. You know i got plenty of security cable. Brandon you aren't going?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No bro I was but got a good group going to river ranch now man or I would of been there 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Do u have property there Brandon? I'm lookin at gettin a 1.25. I been lookin for like past 3 years just getting more serious since I'm trying to not go to ryc 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We'll probably be @ RYC. - Really want to try MM sometime, but that far away isn't in the expenses for me right now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No we are going with some friends with guest passes and what not but according how this goes I might have a piece in my name here real real soon


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice. There's a group of about 15 from my fire department we go with sometimes. It's fun and a nice change of pace. Just a little different then mud parks an Everglades. Makes me want to switch to a second set of tires like mudlite or something maybe a zilla (not mud zilla)


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

alright im def going now got the weekend off might have a few others but wont know till last min so prob going solo


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We will be out there!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm not sure how the camping is or where we are going to set up but I'd love to get a good ride in with everyone! we always try to!


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a few days left until the fun begins. We will be heading out on friday.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Heading out fri at 4am, I'll be there hopefully for 9 or 10


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Have fun guys! - We'll be at RYC this weekend, but hope to make it up there in the future.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Me and mcpyro will be there early saturday morning prolly between 9-10am. Neither of us have been here before so should be a good time. Anyone else going would love to meet up with you guys and ride. Any thoughts on a meeting time and place?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Ricky, Glad to hear that you have changed your groups mind. Will be heading up there Fri after work probably around 5 or so. Never been there before either so not too shure where we can all meet up. The only thing i know of from watching many videos is the conctere brigde?, it seems to be a popular spot. 

Ricky shoot me a text some time Fri night when you get there and maybe we can meet up and do a night ride!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

For sure!!! I'll try to park in a big area. So far it's me and offloadin89, my friend Ricardo (all of our gf also) our friends brandy and angel, and my friend dean. So a nice little group 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We been on the road since 4. Having breakfast now and been taking it easy. The road suuuucks with construction. Should be there by 12. We have been taking all the rest stops and had to do some shopping


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Well we are gonna be mid afternoon getting there. Mcpyro3s Chevy let us down. Tossed the right front CV axle on the interstate somehow. Going back to get my f250 and try to make it! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great way to start a day 30 min into the drive and broke already 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang that sucks hope you guys get to make it!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a lil and now I wont hear the end of fords better than Chevy lol...but that's ok my Chevy's getting a straight axle next week so more cv axle trouble

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

If anyone wants to meet up at mud muckers were camping on row 4 its the grey f250 stop by or text me 9045830855 if were not at the truck so we can try n make plans to meet up sun and ride

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Sorry man I couldn't get call service hold enough to check mimb. But it was a blast. We had so much fun and this place is incredible. Owners are so cool!! We were at the Atv wash and we see a SXs come flying up and he jumps out starts apologizing about not having the lights on! He threw on the generator and hung out with us for a bit. We must have been the only ones out riding lol

Pics and video to come. We are still only halfway home. I have never seen such good trails and riding conditions. 

On top of the fact wen we left on Monday at about 130 there was zero trash left around. Nothing like ryc. And we weren't treated like criminals at te gate. Only $30 to get in and we weren't strip searched!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya it was def some of the best riding conditions i've ever seen had a blast owners were nice and helpful plenty of room only thing i didnt like was no shade in camping area but we spent almost all our time riding so that didnt really matter


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes this place is amazing. Mix a little 41st., a little 8th st., a little holylands together and you have Mudmuckers. I'be been inspired to get my other 3 quads going so I can take some of my old crew up there again. You were treated lie a guest not a criminal, the place was clean, and there was plenty going on. This is the 2nd. Time we have ridden with MIMB people and you guys were great. Thanks for the great time. My Brute ran great and ready for the next event.Ricky just let us know. If you're a serious rider this place is for you. If you're looking to party stay at RYC.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Sorry man I couldn't get call service hold enough to check mimb. But it was a blast. We had so much fun and this place is incredible. Owners are so cool!! We were at the Atv wash and we see a SXs come flying up and he jumps out starts apologizing about not having the lights on! He threw on the generator and hung out with us for a bit. We must have been the only ones out riding lol
> 
> Pics and video to come. We are still only halfway home. I have never seen such good trails and riding conditions.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we will be making the trip soon.


----------

